
Cameras in Your Car May Be Collecting Data - coloneltcb
https://www.consumerreports.org/automotive-technology/the-cameras-in-your-car-may-be-harvesting-data-as-you-drive/
======
LinuxBender
Perhaps off topic: Has anyone figured out how to root their car and intercept
the data uploads, replacing video with an entertaining animated gif and
realistic fake telemetry data? I suppose that might void a warranty.

------
nyanpasu64
Cars should not be collecting data and uploading it over a cellular
connection, unless the user explicitly opts into services based off that data,
with clear informed consent.

~~~
retox
The last TV I bought had a multipage EULA before it would even boot. If you
declined to agree the TV turned itself off. I wouldn't be surprised if new
cars had the same thing.

------
shadowgovt
While I respect that the actual article is quite good, the headline got a
chuckle out of me. "Well I sure hope they are; if not, I should probably turn
them on or replace them!"

Actual article tl;dr is the perpetual push-pull between data aggregation and
privacy concerns over the data collected by cameras intended for other
purposes like lane following or collision avoidance. One example shown in the
pro column is MobileEye, which is trying to use aggregated data to identify
problems with roads that civil engineers or maintenance could correct. One
example shown in the con column is insurers leveraging data sets from their
drivers to improve their information for negotiation purposes in the market.

~~~
zeta0134
At this early stage in attempts at even semi-autonomous driving, I fully
accept that if I purchase a vehicle with the sensor array, at least that
manufacturer is going to get a whole bunch of data on my typical route and
driving habits. Since that data is going to ideally make the round trip into
their training networks and back into safety updates for that vehicle, this
seems like a fair exchange. I would be upset to hear about unethical handling
of the data, but I'm not surprised that it is collected. This tech desperately
needs large amounts of data for research and development. It's in a totally
different space from, say, Windows telemetry, where the utility of the data
outside of advertising is questionable.

------
peterrs
I think at this point everything around us is collecting data. So what's new?
I just hope they use this data to improve mobility rather than to sell it to
third parties.

www.tryoily.com

------
rurban
The only clearly illegal thing is this: "Law enforcement agencies already use
surveillance cameras, license-plate readers, and facial recognition software."

Sue them. This would not be possible in Europe.

